# Aosp



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Does any one have info on what device overlay needed to create aosp rom for bionic? the only one i can find if for htc


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Does any one have info on what device overlay needed to create aosp rom for bionic? the only one i can find if for htc


Gingerbread or ICS?
You should be able to get some help from Revnumbers if you're trying to build 2.3.x. I doubt you'll have much luck with ICS yet.


----------

